
Ask HN: I will work for you a year for food  if you sponsor my visa - GradStud
I am a new grad student in third world country, i studied Electrical Engineering and have a bachelor degree in it, i have experience developing REST APIs with rails, and have done some embedded programming in C&#x2F;C++,I am a regular linux user and somewhat have good understanding of it , I have strong background in Algorithms and data structures that i studied alone, using various resources, and i want to quit my country, the problem is that being junior developer, nobody wants to hire me from outside my country because it needs visa sponsorship and  they can&#x27;t invest all of that in me, and the job market in my country is dead, (average developer salary is ~200$ per month) which is almost the minimum wage, and i can&#x27;t do much with it, i want to have an opportunity to add some significant experience to my resume that can get me hired and get me a better future ,Beside my EE degree i have studied most of computer science subject online through MIT OCW and MOOC providers ,in exchange for this i am ready to sign a year contract to work for food and place to stay.
======
johnpjoseph
No ethical company in the US would do what you're what you're suggesting. In
order to sponsor an international candidate (in the US), you MUST pay the
prevailing wage for the role in that area, and even more importantly, you must
prove that you can't find a candidate to fill the role withoug sponsorship.

------
ddorian43
Have you tried doing remote freelance work ? It can get pretty lucrative.
Compared to local wages, in my country(Albania) a good wage is 500$/month.
What I did is that I took a small-hastle full-time job and in the meantime I
tried to build a remote-freelance career. Went from 2$-20$/hour (full time)
job in 1 year. (i found jobs on odesk, the beginning was very hard but after
you build a profile it gets easier).

------
pavornyoh
Getting sponsored to come and work here in the U.S is very expensive. You have
to have exceptional abilities for companies to want to jump through hoops for
you. But there is still hope. Head over to upwork.com, Elance.com,Fiverr.com
etc. and see if you can help people there and make some money to survive. All
the best-

------
lumberjack
If you have an EE degree why are you trying to enter such a saturated market
like web dev? Why not try to leverage your EE skills instead?

And no, I don't think anyone in a western country will sign you up to work for
food and lodging. That would just look bad on the employer's side.

------
ychandler
Is your goal to get a better salary or move out of where you currently live
(Country) ?

------
falloutx
Seems like you're from India for most part. Been There.

